# placement of collar dogs on cut-away patrol blues



## cadettrooper (25 Oct 2007)

Hey, I'm having some trouble figuring out what the regulations for the placement of collar dogs on my Highland Patrol jacket. 
How far (as in cm.) on the collar are they?


----------



## Franko (25 Oct 2007)

IIRC the measurement is about 1/4 " from the edge of the closure snaps on the collar itself.

If you can provide a picture it may help out my fuzzy memory.

Regards


----------



## cadettrooper (25 Oct 2007)

Thanks, RBD.

Damn... I'd take a pic, but my cam is on the Fritz.


----------

